
Avast's Shutdown of Jumpshot Will Harm the Web and the World - adamcarson
https://sparktoro.com/blog/avasts-shutdown-of-jumpshot-will-harm-the-web-and-the-world/
======
JohnFen
If everyone whose data was collected really did opt in as this article
explains (I wouldn't know, as I don't use Avast products), then I agree that
they didn't do anything wrong.

However, I don't think a great case was made that Jumpshot shutting down is
actually harmful to the web and the world at large.

~~~
JohnFen
Ah, apparently most people did not opt in.

According to Vice, anyway, Avast only put that opt-in page into their AV
product after they got caught spying thought their browser plugins (which led
to the removal of those plugins from the Chrome and Firefox stores until they
updated them to stop the spying).

So, I think that Avast still looks pretty dirty here.

